# Questions about a M.A.G Group.



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

Well here is the situation, so I have decided to set up a M.A.G (Mutual Assistance Group) now amongst us we have decided to give potential new members a survey to determine if they will be an asset to our group or if we should pass and so far we have decided that some of the questions will be in the following subject areas.

-Skills, Assets (as in possible gear or tools), their commitment level to the group, at what preparedness level they are at, personal beliefs, number of people in their family, problems with alcohol/drug use, and any criminal past. 

My question is do any of you see anything else that amongst us we might be overlooking?


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Are you going to drug test them & do a criminal background check? If not, not much sense in asking the question. How are you going to verify that they have the skills & assets they state they do? I assure you, LOTS of people think they have plumbing, electric, building, medical, etc skills & some of the crap they've done is down right life threatening.


----------



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

Good point on the skills sets thank you for the suggestion to bring up next meeting


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

If it were me I would not let random people in based on an interview process. I'd have to know them personally. It will take longer to build the group to where you want it but you'll know what you have.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Bravo_12v said:


> Well here is the situation, so I have decided to set up a M.A.G (Mutual Assistance Group) now amongst us we have decided to give potential new members a survey to determine if they will be an asset to our group or if we should pass and so far we have decided that some of the questions will be in the following subject areas.
> 
> -Skills, Assets (as in possible gear or tools), their commitment level to the group, at what preparedness level they are at, personal beliefs, number of people in their family, problems with alcohol/drug use, and any criminal past.
> 
> My question is do any of you see anything else that amongst us we might be overlooking?


*Deleted-to many negative responses. This works for our group, for years now, most in group are more family than associates. I guess you'll have to find out on your own if you can ever agree.*

BB


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

So being a little behind the arrow, is this going to be an "on line" type of group, or located in a particular State? If located in a particular State, will you have certain events requiring you to attend?


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Rather than using a form to determine who I will trust my and my families life to. I would just get to know them, have a qualification period kind of like prospecting for member ship in a motorcycle club. That will give you time to ascertain what their skill level and what resources they have. As well as decide if you get along and trust them. Lets face it, they could be the most skilled and equipped person on the planet but still be totally worthless to you if you do not like or trust them, and have to plant them in the ground once SHTF.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*I have been thinking about this for a while & I have questions too*

When you talk about a MAG, I am assuming each person has their own property, space and control over their own life and decisions. In a SHTF, situations, needs and anything can change in a heartbeat. I have thought about a group situation when people live on a homestead, farm, or some type of situation where they can work shoulder to shoulder together. So my thoughts here might not match up exactly with what you are talking about.

I have been thinking about this for a while. I would personally like to live and work with a group and I have considered some of these things.

A questionnaire can be answered with "all the right answers", but not the true answers.

Background check-- yes, yes, yes!

Assets-- yep, but if I tell you I am at a level three, am I? Or am I telling you that so that you will accept me?

What if I have an overbearing have it my way personality, even when I am dead wrong? I have met some of those and I get away and stay away from them. (Who is in charge? How are decisions made in the group?)

*Interview*-- so if I have a homestead that is fairly well prepped and I want to get an idea of your personality, your work ethic, your ethics in general, and whatever quirks and talents you have, how do I do a live interview? Do I go to where you live, or do you come to where I live? Do you come and hang out for a weekend, a week, a couple weeks? There goes OPSEC if the person is not accepted and becomes disgruntled. Yet, how do I know if it is someone who is looking to work shoulder to shoulder, or someone who is looking for someone's coat tails to hang onto? How do I really know if someone has a serious addiction problem or not? How do I know if the person is a saboteur (worked with someone who had some serious issues with this, unbelievable, thank you Jesus for the experience, never want it again, thanks)? How do I know if the person is honest or not? This again is something I learned the hard way. They may look and feel honest, but the charm is part of the deception. Is the person someone who plays a part for a period of time, and then is looking for someone who can and will do the harder work. (I've got stories!)

If we have a working relationship for a year or so and things fall apart, how do we divide assets? Who ultimately owns the property and the assets?

Even if it is a situation that is everyone has their own place and assets, in a WROL situation, things can change quickly. People's true colors can come out. How can you regulate these thing?

What is the right size for a group like this? When is it too big? Does it ever get too big?

There are two types of scenarios mixed in this, so it might seem confusing.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Get to know them over time. A questionairre is meaningless as anyone can say whatever they want on it. Of course having your "rules" all drawn up ahead of time including the process for changing them or who is the "leader" or how to kick someone out or... should also be something you show them and make sure they are willing to agree to them beforehand too.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

The application process and potential "You Cant Be In My Club" issues could cause a lot of problems down the line.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Davarm said:


> The application process and potential "You Cant Be In My Club" issues could cause a lot of problems down the line.


it doesnt get better if they know where your preps and BOL are, and are not part of the group.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Davarm said:


> The application process and potential "You Cant Be In My Club" issues could cause a lot of problems down the line.


Add to that, If your group, lets say, is in Montana, and I am in Maine, makes little sense. If your within reasonable mileage and members agree that if SHTF that have a good chance to make it to the BOL, it would make better sense. What's the use of members if they can't band together quickly and safely.... If each member has a skill and can't make it, it defeats the purpose....My 2 cents


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

My idea of a mag is just being on good terms with honest rural neighbors that indicate a self sufficient streak. For myself I probably wouldn't formalize beyond that until I really got to know someone. Remember with what you're talking about comes with the price tag of helping them out if they need it not just the other way round. Good luck.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

One thing I would strongly recommend is sit down with them. have more than one of your folks there. Never broach the subject of mutual assistance but find out if they are the real deal or not. If they tell you they were a Navy Seal, a sniper, or got the Congressional Medal of Honor the red flag should go up. Stolen Valor is a real problem today with Wanna Be types. All you have to do is give these folks some rope and they will out themselves very quickly. 

People will BS you to get inside and then become a real problem for you. It is like having someone tell you what they will do in a fire fight when they have never been under fire. No one knows what they are going to do until it happens to them. Only about one in ten people can pull the trigger when the crisis time hits. This is a problem for Police as well as armed forces. Knowing someone has your back is critical to you in a time when your life is on the line. 

Look an see if they have a written plan for what they are going to do if the flag goes up. Do they even have a small bug out bag with them? Can they get a concealed hand gun permit? If they have a criminal record they cannot have one. Have you known them for any reasonable length of time. Someone you have just met is not a candidate to have your back. GB


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The FAA has "oral and practical" questions for everything when you are trying to get a license for anything. That's a good start, but it needs to happen at their place. They need to be able to show you what they have for land, assets, food, skills, etc. How can you be sure they can "mutually assure" help you? And, are they worth helping in a "mutually assured" situation?

I think the biggest thing is, they need to already be living and established somewhere nearby where you live.... and if that's the case (and it better be), try seeing if you can be friends first!!!! 

If you become good friends, "mutually assured" will happen without any "contracts" or "formalities".

(Edit: oops, didn't realize we are already up to two pages!)


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

LincTex said:


> The FAA has "oral and practical" questions for everything when you are trying to get a license for anything. That's a good start, but it needs to happen at their place. They need to be able to show you what they have for land, assets, food, skills, etc. How can you be sure they can "mutually assure" help you? And, are they worth helping in a "mutually assured" situation?
> 
> I think the biggest thing is, they need to already be living and established somewhere nearby where you live.... and if that's the case (and it better be), try seeing if you can be friends first!!!!
> 
> ...


I think you mean FFL, unless you plan on "flying" thru this process


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

helicopter5472 said:


> I think you mean FFL, unless you plan on "flying" thru this process


I have been around airplanes in one form or another for far too many years of my life...


----------



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

Well so everyone kind of understands our process mind you leaving out certain things, first we find a prospective person, then we vet them, upon approval by the group we bring them into the group slowly thought. The survey is kind of like to find out their skills and abilities it is more to see where they are at. The M.A.G is about helping each other and it is strictly in our area no online or next town over (to far away).


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

This was a long process for me as well. Our group truly had to form organically- we met some on this forum, others at other Prepper meetings- and some are like minded friends. We are hanging out together and becoming friends on top of the bug out situation. 
What does a 50 yr old single man. and a 29 yr old married woman with a 2 yr old have in common? A lot, it turns out. They both want to learn how to can food and have taken a canning class together, he knows all about construction and she knows a good bit about medicine. They see that they have roughly the same morals and ethics- they also want the same things for the group as a whole. They enjoy at least some of the same humor. There are more people in the group, however I felt like I needed to show an example of diversity. 
We spent time at first just getting to know these people on a personal level first. We spoke about skills and even gave examples of our prowess. (Consulting, too.) we really were feeling each other out for major differences. We were all honest and approached topics like religion/culture/ethics as equals. Like a giant conversation. After awhile, I got to this point where we all want to hang out all the time. Ha. And then the interest in prepping sorta grew exponentially out of that. In my first try with the group I found that I was doing all this work and organizing myself and never having anyone around to really step up and say "hey let me do this for you- you don't have to lead everything". It was cumbersome. I felt like I was dragging my group around to each topic. I would research a topic for a newsletter for 8+ hours- partially for my benefit as well- and then another few hours figuring out how to regurgitate it back what I thought we needed to know as a group- (of course including all the references for anyone that wanted to know more.) And I would get 99% of the time "too long:didn't read". How frustrating. 
I wanted to shoot everyone. Then I figured I will get some fellowship of my own and go to outside Prepper meetings! What a wonderful surprise that was. I've made to be what I hope are life long friends now that are of like minds. Each and everyone goes out of their way to contribute and give ideas and get involved. It's truly fabulous and I feel like I can cut all the dead weight I was trying to cater to before.  
I hope this gives you some insight on how we treat our group and how it came about.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I've only been to one prepper group meeting, and one prepper team meeting.

Those were a long time ago (6 years) and I think so much has changed, including my own attitude. Honestly... I've changed a LOT! 

understanding that I was not prepared and having no idea of what I needed "to do" to BE PREPARED was like this huge massive itch that I couldn't scratch!!!

I started putting the pieces together, built on what I knew and tools I had already, and in spurts or over time built up a plan for BIL, and that is ideal for me.

Back to groups...

I dont think the same groups would fit my plans today. Trust is earned, not given, I think that the decisions I've made these last couple years have put me into a place where I'm much more adaptable to problems, regardless of the size & scope. 

Worst case scenario: if I had to walk out of here butt naked and no dog and no food or go bag... then I'm no further behind than I was YEARS ago.

On the other hand!!!! if I had to make THAT trek, I have a lot more KNOWLEDGE, and that will help keep me alive, and drinking clean"er" water I hope, and maybe even getting some protein from local critters!

ALSO! that is worst case scenario, there's a huge spectrum between today business as usual and that horrible day. My chances of being able to turn turtle and stay put are far greater than being forced to flee with absolutely nothing.

I prepare for BIL, and I try to manage as best I can the BO trek and hope I'm ahead of the curve on the masses.

Beans Bullets & Band-aids! but some night vision, a gas mask, tritium sights, a lot of water and food and reloading gear... that never hurt either


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

LincTex said:


> They need to be able to show you what they have for land, assets, food, skills, etc. How can you be sure they can "mutually assure" help you? And, *are they worth helping* in a "mutually assured" situation?
> 
> I think the biggest thing is, they need to already be living and established somewhere nearby where you live.... and if that's the case (and it better be), try seeing if you can be friends first!!!!
> 
> If you become good friends, "mutually assured" will happen without any "contracts" or "formalities".


Exactly well stated. I do not see how I would let anyone know about my preps or plans if I have not developed a trust relationship with first. We are after all talking about a life and death bond.


----------

